# Double trouble



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Henrietta has been broody for a month. She is my 8 yr old olive egger. She is now sitting on 6 breda eggs...ive gotten pretty olive egger hens every time i hatch her eggs except this time (got a pretty male in my brooder from her plus a hopeful 2 females). Ive never let her hatch , only because she refuses to be broody anywhere but the coop, and i cant let her raise chicks in the coop she is in as the other hens and rooster are not fond of chicks. So ill steal whatever chicks hatch and put them in a brooder.

And then... i picked up 12 eggs today, 6 are lavender ameracaunas and the other 6 are olive eggers.. they are in my incubator.. 
Both sets of eggs are due to hatch between june 11-14...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor baby! Just tasting the thrill of brooding and someone whisks the eggs away! Her pic looks like she's saying "you deserve egg on your face!"


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Henrietta has been broody for a month. She is my 8 yr old olive egger. She is now sitting on 6 breda eggs...ive gotten pretty olive egger hens every time i hatch her eggs except this time (got a pretty male in my brooder from her plus a hopeful 2 females). Ive never let her hatch , only because she refuses to be broody anywhere but the coop, and i cant let her raise chicks in the coop she is in as the other hens and rooster are not fond of chicks. So ill steal whatever chicks hatch and put them in a brooder.
> 
> And then... i picked up 12 eggs today, 6 are lavender ameracaunas and the other 6 are olive eggers.. they are in my incubator..
> Both sets of eggs are due to hatch between june 11-14...
> ...


Poor Henrietta!
I have 4 broody D'Uccles, 1 mixed and 1 RIR sitting in the coop - everyone else has to lay eggs elsewhere....hoping for a few chicks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Gave 2 of her eggs to Flower, so now i have 2 broodies lol. Hatch date is next weekend omg


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Gave 2 of her eggs to Flower, so now i have 2 broodies lol. Hatch date is next weekend omg
> 
> View attachment 29884
> View attachment 29885


Ok - I'll raise you one D'Uccle! I now have 7 hens sitting......I don't mind right now since we are drowning in eggs, but they better hatch something!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> Poor Henrietta!
> I have 4 broody D'Uccles, 1 mixed and 1 RIR sitting in the coop - everyone else has to lay eggs elsewhere....hoping for a few chicks.


I'll trade you one d'Uccle roo for 3 d'Uccle pullets  (Isn't that how you play "Old Maid"? trading?)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Maternity ward ready to go

View attachment 29936


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Maternity ward ready to go
> 
> View attachment 29936
> View attachment 29937


How many more days before pipping?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

6 long days. They are due friday june 8th


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And the incubator eggs are due in 3 weeks lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well, waiting is the hard part, hopefully you'll have enough to keep you busy that you won't be going nuts hearing pips that aren't there in the middle of the night.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't wait too see the babies!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the 13 2 week olds lol to keep me busy lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha I have a broody and five babies there such a pain tbh lol I wait on them wing and claw hehe


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thursday i take the 6 eggs in. The incubator is up and running


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

6 eggs are in. 1 wasnt fertile so im down to.5 breda eggs.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Phooey


----------

